# New car.. Help me decide which colour!



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

So I'm about to press the button on a new car and I'm struggling on the final colour.

There's the usual recession white, black, multitude of silvers and greys, which I'm not that fussed about as my last few cars have been black or silver/grey. So I'd like a proper colour and the two choices are 'brilliant blue' or 'hyacinth red'. Avoiding the Mrs Bucket reference to the last colour, below is the car/colours in question.

I know colour is highly personal but I'd like thoughts from 'y'all' from a detailing perspective. Both colours should shine well and should also go well with the white and black leather interior. Blue strikes me as one that will show the gloss shine better, the red perhaps just a more pop colour in the first place. Blue perhaps more elegant... oh I can't decide.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Red one 

That blue is nice but looks like a BMW colour, and just says under cover police car to me lol


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

I prefer the red. The blue is a bit ordinary.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Absolutely the RED :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Controversy here.... BLUE for me, with the red cars wheels!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

That red is stunning. Would be my choice.
Congrats on the purchase anyway, lovely motor.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm usually a fan of blue cars, but that red looks stunning!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I like the red but any marks/scratches on that paint will ruin it..


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Blue for me looks awesome


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Another one for blue


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

£645 for blue. £845 for red.

But the question is, which do you think is more liveable/less troublesome/nicest finish when detailed etc? 

I'm being reminded by friends that red cars stand out and attract the wrong attention, like police radars for example!

My personal favourite was the blue... I think with the white/black interior it will look the most elegant.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

If the blue is your personal favourite and you're buying the car, then its a no-brainer!

See you in 12 weeks with a blue one :lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

tough choice but I do like the red for some reason.

I don't normally do red cars but that is rather nice, oh and if I do like a red car its the stallions from Italy mainly


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I think blue is the likely colour, but that red has really made me think.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Here are other shots of the red online. I post these because colours are screen and camera specific so this might help.

I don't think the red looks so good from the back of the car, it hides the light clusters that the blue helps stand out. It also tends to look a bit burgundy in some shots. Its probably a lovely colour in the sun, but a bit hmm in the shade.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I'm usually a fan of blue cars, but that red looks stunning!


I am the same as you REECE, I am usually a fan of blue cars but that blue doesn't do it for me so it's red. :car:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Blue one for me. Both nice colours though.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

both look stunning, the red for me


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

A friend has a red merc and it is lovely, so i'd go for red.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Blue :thumb:

That 1st pic of the red looks enhanced, even more so now you've added more pics


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Blue


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Red for me.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Red!!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Silver both the red and blue I don't like


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd go for the Green.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Nah,definitely the Blue :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Dont normally like red but it looks beaut on that merc


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Blue one. I pick mind up in march met black, 19" amg alloys, tints, red leather full package, I know it's black but it looks amazing.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Has that first red pic had an edit? Looking at the second set of pictures alone I now prefer the blue!!
I can certainly see how your having difficulties!


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

AdamC said:


> Has that first red pic had an edit? Looking at the second set of pictures alone I now prefer the blue!!
> I can certainly see how your having difficulties!


Not by me but there is a lot of contrast if you look at it, suggesting instagram perhaps. Checking the brochure its not so vivid as it looks on the first pics.

I think I'm going blue. Literally.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Red for me out of the two.

The blue is too similar to the blues offered by audi, bmw & lexus imo, & I like that it goes some way to hiding the rear clusters:lol:

Both will look good providing your wash routine is up to scratch (excuse the pun).

Pity about the fake exhaust trims in the rear bumper - spoils the whole of the back end imo.

:wave:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

this thread is useless without a POLL!!


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Blue. Never been a huge fan of red cars myself, although the red is more eye-catching, i'd still revert to my ways and go darker, the blue.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Another vote for red here.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Red all day long


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blue. Top color.


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

Having driven countless blue mercs..... Blue. Looks lovely.


----------



## bensales (Oct 28, 2006)

The_Weasel said:


> Blue :thumb:
> 
> That 1st pic of the red looks enhanced, even more so now you've added more pics


The red changes a lot depending on the light. I've got that exact car in red (waves to Manic from the MBWorld forum  ) and it's a very interesting colour. In bright sunlight, it's a really bright red that pops beautifully, but as the light gets darker, it changes to a nice deep coppery red that actually looks a lot more elegant. I love it.

This is mine, photo straight from my iPhone...


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I like them both alot but would choose blue as it's my favourite colour!

Sutty


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Red for me


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Red for me. Must say first pictures I have seen of the new C-class estate, looks so much better than the hideous droopy saloon. Next door neighbour told me at weekend just ordered new saloon, I told him I would be putting up a fence so I couldn't see it from the window!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue for me


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

blue, looks far better:thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Probably would have been easier doing a poll


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Definitely red for me


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

I cannot see a question here as the obvious answer is red?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I drive past a merc dealership everyday. It's quite sad that the only car that stands out for me there is the only reddy/orange coloured one. Of course the others look nice but they are all different shades of grey, white, silver or black. How boring must life really be? 

Both of the colours you originally posted are very nice. I currently have a dark blue jaguar which looks fantastic clean but it's a bit like black. Looks rubbish when its not clean. I've worked on a few cars in a similar shade or burnt orange/red to the picture and they always look stunning cleaned up. 

I don't know about your dealership but the mercs I drive past always looks spotless, stunning in fact They must have decent valeters.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

RICH2508 said:


> Red for me. Must say first pictures I have seen of the new C-class estate, looks so much better than the hideous droopy saloon. Next door neighbour told me at weekend just ordered new saloon, I told him I would be putting up a fence so I couldn't see it from the window!


Er droopy saloon:lol: you won't be saying that for long.:car:


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

bensales said:


> The red changes a lot depending on the light. I've got that exact car in red (waves to Manic from the MBWorld forum  ) and it's a very interesting colour. In bright sunlight, it's a really bright red that pops beautifully, but as the light gets darker, it changes to a nice deep coppery red that actually looks a lot more elegant. I love it.
> 
> This is mine, photo straight from my iPhone...


I'd really appreciate you taking a few more photos, from different angles, in different lights. I'm not bothered if its clean or not to save you any hassle  It would really help me decide on the colour as I can't see one in the flesh and the red looks dull on the brochure, while it looks great in your photo.


----------



## bensales (Oct 28, 2006)

Maniac said:


> I'd really appreciate you taking a few more photos, from different angles, in different lights. I'm not bothered if its clean or not to save you any hassle  It would really help me decide on the colour as I can't see one in the flesh and the red looks dull on the brochure, while it looks great in your photo.


Sure, happy to once I get home at the weekend. I'd respond to your PM, but I'm able to with less than 10 posts here :-(


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

bensales said:


> Sure, happy to once I get home at the weekend. I'd respond to your PM, but I'm able to with less than 10 posts here :-(


Much appreciated.


----------



## jam3s (Nov 25, 2010)

Defo blue looks more modern in my opinion


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Blue for me. Red looks too close to the no-cost option red...but this one costs £845!


----------



## bensales (Oct 28, 2006)

Bero said:


> Blue for me. Red looks too close to the no-cost option red...but this one costs £845!


There isn't a no-cost option red on the new C-class. The only no-cost are flat black and white. Basic metallic black, greys and silvers at £645, and then there are two Mercedes 'Designo' colours at £845. The Designo colours are this red we're discussing and a metallic white which is _really_ pointless.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

bensales said:


> There isn't a no-cost option red on the new C-class. The only no-cost are flat black and white. Basic metallic black, greys and silvers at £645, and then there are two Mercedes 'Designo' colours at £845. The Designo colours are this red we're discussing and a metallic white which is _really_ pointless.


Ok, i assumed (yeah I know what happens when you assume) it was the same as the W204 for no-cost red.

....and thanks for the comment on the colour of MY c-class in metallic (pearlescent) white :lol:

In truth I never wanted a white one, but everything else about the car was perfect. The colour _has_ grown on me, and it is a lot nicer compared to a flat white......when you park them next to each other and compare. :lol::lol:

But definitely not my 1st choice...or second, and no way I would have paid for it.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Blue all the way:thumb:


----------



## bensales (Oct 28, 2006)

Bero said:


> ....and thanks for the comment on the colour of MY c-class in metallic (pearlescent) white :lol:


 Not intentional! I have avatars and signatures turned off in my settings.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Red - more elegant/mature choice 

I must be getting old


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

red:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Blue here as well 😱


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Blue for me :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Blue is a boys colour whereas red will date over time.


----------



## bensales (Oct 28, 2006)

Maniac said:


> I'd really appreciate you taking a few more photos, from different angles, in different lights. I'm not bothered if its clean or not to save you any hassle  It would really help me decide on the colour as I can't see one in the flesh and the red looks dull on the brochure, while it looks great in your photo.


A few more, car's filthy and covered in ice! Photos straight from the camera with no manipulation other than re-sizing. Will put some more up tomorrow when it's clean.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

So, we are seven pages in and Maniac still hasn't decided which colour to purchase!

Maniac, are you even sure you want to buy a Mercedes? Could I tempt you with the BMW or Audi equivalent?? 

:lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> So, we are seven pages in and Maniac still hasn't decided which colour to purchase!
> 
> Maniac, are you even sure you want to buy a Mercedes? Could I tempt you with the BMW or Audi equivalent??
> 
> :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

Now :lol:he's completely baffled!


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> So, we are seven pages in and Maniac still hasn't decided which colour to purchase!
> 
> Maniac, are you even sure you want to buy a Mercedes? Could I tempt you with the BMW or Audi equivalent??
> 
> :lol:


lol Still undecided on the colour  new shots still look good in red.

I already have a BMW, don't need another, time for a Merc


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you seen both colours in the metal? If not, search for one online, try and find a trader 'sort of local' and go and see it, look at both colours and you'll know which one you want

Also, is this a buy it outright purchase or finance?

If it's a buy it now purchase, you can get rid whenever you want to!
If it's a financed purchase, you can swap it in 3,4, or 5 years time, or in some cases immediately if you don't like it:thumb:


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> Have you seen both colours in the metal? If not, search for one online, try and find a trader 'sort of local' and go and see it, look at both colours and you'll know which one you want
> 
> Also, is this a buy it outright purchase or finance?
> 
> ...


Thought about that, there are no blue I could find, one red, 165 miles away 

Finance purchase is my route, for flexibility and to keep costs down if I decide I don't want to keep it.


----------



## bensales (Oct 28, 2006)

Few more. Overcast, but clean car.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It looks better in blue ( for me ) with that light interior. It looks nice in red, but the blue is ice cool. Nice car mate, good luck with it whichever way you go.


----------



## bensales (Oct 28, 2006)

Maniac said:


> Thought about that, there are no blue I could find, one red, 165 miles away


Here you go, an SLK in Hyacinth Red, 30 miles from Manchester city centre...

Autotrader link for an SLK in Hyacinth Red

Looks good with a grey interior too...

Autotrader link for a CLS in Hyacinth Red with grey leather


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Above links didn't work for me


----------



## bensales (Oct 28, 2006)

20vKarlos said:


> Above links didn't work for me


Can't get them to work. Looks like they work for a bit and then something changes and they don't work.

Suffice to say, an AT search for Mercs under a year old in Hyacinth Red returns 11 cars. An SLK in Wakefield is the nearest to the OP, and there's a CLS63 in Tuanton with a nice grey leather interior.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

bensales said:


> Can't get them to work. Looks like they work for a bit and then something changes and they don't work.
> 
> Suffice to say, an AT search for Mercs under a year old in Hyacinth Red returns 11 cars. An SLK in Wakefield is the nearest to the OP, and there's a CLS63 in Tuanton with a nice grey leather interior.


I'll try that.. I was looking for a c class of course..


----------



## bensales (Oct 28, 2006)

And in the dark under sodium light.


----------

